# Silk worm suppliers



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

anyone know of any silk worm suppliers within the UK who have them in stock at the moment???

we have been using www.butterworms.co.uk but now they have sold out and iv checked on Warwick Insect Technologies Ltd as we have used these before and they have sold out too!

I REALLY need some as they are the only thing our leo will eat!!!

thanks


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

=[ the irratic changes in temperature killed all mine last week or i would have been able to help you out. 450... mostly massive jumbo 3" ones, some starting to pupate. Dead. :bash:

my supplier doesn't have any at the moment either!

try ebay, I have seen some but don't know how much they'll cost you


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

sorry =[ i just checked for you, they've got none, they have eggs though but that's useless right now


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Whats the difference between silk worms and wax worms, like nutritional properties etc? Im after some variety for my leo and I hear people talking about these and butter worms.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Amyboo said:


> I REALLY need some as they are the only thing our leo will eat!!!


You need to change its diet then, its not healthy to keep them on the same food all the time....let it go hungry for a few days then put some crickets in.


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> Whats the difference between silk worms and wax worms, like nutritional properties etc? Im after some variety for my leo and I hear people talking about these and butter worms.


silkworms are highly nutritious, (not full of fat or chitin shell) and grow up to 3" long. 
wax worms are small and very high in fat. 
Butter worms are a bit bigger and very high in fat, but also high in calcium




The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> You need to change its diet then, its not healthy to keep them on the same food all the time....let it go hungry for a few days then put some crickets in.


If someone was to choose anything to feed a diet of solely, silkworms are definately the best choice in my opinion, they're the most nutritious by published analysis. They are also good for fussy feeders, she may not have a choice but to feed them.

a lot of people feed solely crickets and it does no harm... there isn't anything unhealthy about feeding a diet solely of silkworms if they get the correct calcium and vit supplements, its just a bit boring for them


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Not a problem mate....anyone can feed what they want really...im just saying i dont think its a good idea...i know im going to carry on feeding a varied diet to my stuff.....Personally unless its a specialized feeder i wouldnt consider feeding anything on a sole diet of 1 food type, i think its good to vary the diet, i even chuck moths that fly in through the window in with my stuff.


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

*Alternative food*

Why not try Fruit Beetle Grubs ?

They are shorter & fatter than silkworms but still eveoke a good feeding response in most lizards than can cram them into their mouth.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

forgot about this thread.

Right Flick for 15 weeks would not eat anything at all other than silk worms, before this she had a diet of crickets and mealies but she developed an infection which put her off all types of food... HOWEVER... last week when we ran out of worms she began eating mealies again, so she now has a mix of mealies and silk worm, none of mine will touch crickets any more so they are out of the question and we have tried EVERY sort of live food out there with them all, so we vary between the meal worms and silkworms with ours.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up amy, good to know there is some variation in the diet....atleast you can also vary the diet with the mealworms as they will eat potato peelings & other root vegtables...whatever they eat is then passed on to the leo.

Although im confused when you say they wont touch crickets....ive had customers with beardies like that...after a week or 2 just being offered veg they soon start tucking into crickets again


----------

